# What kind of knife/multi tool do you carry?



## JsonAre (Oct 9, 2011)

Personally I carry a Benchmade Mini Griptillian but I don’t own a multi tool quite just yet.


Let’s hear yours.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 9, 2011)

I used to have one of the original leather man tools and loved it. Lost it at some point and haven't gotten around to replacing it.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Oct 9, 2011)

I carry a Gerber multi tool and a Smith and Wesson extreme ops folding knife.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 9, 2011)

Leatherman Kick and a Gerber Hinderer. 


Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 9, 2011)

I just picked up a leatherman at Costco this summer.  Came in a pouch, with a light.  I wear it on my belt every day (even though I snicker at myself when I'm putting it on) and I use it at least a handful of times each shift.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 9, 2011)

JsonAre said:


> Personally I carry a Benchmade Mini Griptillian but I don’t own a multi tool quite just yet.
> 
> 
> Let’s hear yours.



I have my pocket knife....no clue what brand.  It's sharp and does what I need it to do.


----------



## TheAtomBomb (Oct 9, 2011)

I use a ton of different knives/multitools from ebay. All of the ones that I have have a seatbelt cutter, window punch and assisted open knife. I use them all the time, and if I happen to misplace one, I can get another for like 10 bucks. They all even have stars of life on them, not to mention sweet paint jobs. 

Sent from either my HTC Thunderbolt or Acer A500 using Tapatalk.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 9, 2011)

TheAtomBomb said:


> I use a ton of different knives/multitools from ebay. All of the ones that I have have a seatbelt cutter, window punch and assisted open knife. I use them all the time, and if I happen to misplace one, I can get another for like 10 bucks. They all even have stars of life on them, not to mention sweet paint jobs.
> 
> Sent from either my HTC Thunderbolt or Acer A500 using Tapatalk.



:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## adamjh3 (Oct 9, 2011)

Benchmade grip in the pocket. Gerber flik on the backpack. RAT RC-3 buried in the backpack, just in case I end up having to do some unexpected camping

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Oct 9, 2011)

I feel like a total whacker when I'm grabbing them in the morning, but it seems like the days I don't take them are the days I need them.  

And FYI, I never need either my leatherman or knife for anything EMS. It's usually when something breaks at the station, somebody always says, "hey, you got a multi-tool?" 

And also, to further assert my non whacker status, both were gifts.


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 9, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> I feel like a total whacker when I'm grabbing them in the morning, but it seems like the days I don't take them are the days I need them.
> 
> And FYI, I never need either my leatherman or knife for anything EMS. It's usually when something breaks at the station, somebody always says, "hey, you got a multi-tool?"
> 
> And also, to further assert my non whacker status, both were gifts.



I’ve only ever used my knife for vehicle rescue stuff.


----------



## Backwoods (Oct 9, 2011)

I carry a leatherman wave. It gets used enough for me to justify having it.


----------



## TheAtomBomb (Oct 9, 2011)

My seatbelt cutter makes a great mail opener... I only use trauma shears on scene. 

Sent from either my HTC Thunderbolt or Acer A500 using Tapatalk.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a small gerber knife 3" that stays in my boot *ya, I know ricky rescue.. but Its clipped in the boot knife pocket real nice and its a freakin tiny *** knife, noone knows its there so no one teases me about it... but I'd rather not run around with a knife on my belt if I can help it* Other than that I have a pair of these http://bigshears.com that I keep on my belt, the best thing I've ever bought... and I have one of these http://www.surefire.com/6PX-A-BK  I keep in a belt pouch, best flashlight period... thing blinds pissed off 5150's like you wouldn't believe... *yes, it's been used for that...*

Thats all I carry, we have glass punches and seatbelt cutters in our rigs.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 9, 2011)

TheAtomBomb said:


> I use a ton of different knives/multitools from ebay. All of the ones that I have have a seatbelt cutter, window punch and assisted open knife. I use them all the time, and if I happen to misplace one, I can get another for like 10 bucks. They all even have stars of life on them, not to mention sweet paint jobs.
> 
> Sent from either my HTC Thunderbolt or Acer A500 using Tapatalk.



:rofl::excl::rofl::excl::rofl:


----------



## epipusher (Oct 9, 2011)

TheAtomBomb said:


> I use a ton of different knives/multitools from ebay. All of the ones that I have have a seatbelt cutter, window punch and assisted open knife. I use them all the time, and if I happen to misplace one, I can get another for like 10 bucks. They all even have stars of life on them, not to mention sweet paint jobs.
> 
> Sent from either my HTC Thunderbolt or Acer A500 using Tapatalk.



failing to find the funny in this post. someone essplain?


----------



## medicdan (Oct 9, 2011)

TheAtomBomb said:


> I *use a ton of different knives/multitools from ebay*. *All of the ones that I have have a seatbelt cutter, window punch and assisted open knife.* I use them all the time, and if I happen to misplace one, I can get another for like 10 bucks. *They all even have stars of life on them, not to mention sweet paint jobs.*



I think these were the humorous sections. AtomBomb, have you EVER used any of these special rescue tools? Do you wear them off call, just in case you need to cut a seatbelt while out to dinner?


----------



## TheAtomBomb (Oct 9, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> I think these were the humorous sections. AtomBomb, have you EVER used any of these special rescue tools? Do you wear them off call, just in case you need to cut a seatbelt while out to dinner?



As I said above, trauma shears in the field, seatbelt cutters are great for opening mail and boxes. Sorry for looking like a Rescue Randy, I guess.

Sent from either my HTC Thunderbolt or Acer A500 using Tapatalk.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 9, 2011)

TheAtomBomb said:


> Sorry for looking like a Rescue Randy, I guess.



Yes, extremely Ricky Rescue...



TheAtomBomb said:


> I use a ton of different knives/multitools from *ebay.* All of the ones that I have have a *seatbelt cutter, window punch and assisted open knife.* I use them all the time, and if I happen to misplace one, I can get another for like 10 bucks. *They all even have stars of life on them, not to mention sweet paint jobs. *
> Sent from either my HTC Thunderbolt or Acer A500 using Tapatalk.



Nope, these were the funny parts.


----------



## fast65 (Oct 9, 2011)

IRIDEZX6R said:


> Nope, these were the funny parts.



When I first saw those parts I was all like "Not sure if serious" then I was all like :mellow:

Anyways, I only carry a little Smith & Wesson 24/7 folding knife. I rarely ever use it on scene, mostly just at the station.


----------



## IRIDEZX6R (Oct 9, 2011)

fast65 said:


> When I first saw those parts I was all like "Not sure if serious" then I was all like :mellow:
> 
> Anyways, I only carry a little Smith & Wesson 24/7 folding knife. I rarely ever use it on scene, mostly just at the station.



I thought the samething, I wasn't quite sure if he was joking or not.


----------



## saskvolunteer (Oct 10, 2011)

I use a Spyderco Endura for a knife. Thin enough that it's not in the way, but a good knife when you need it.


----------



## Remeber343 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gerber Multitool, and a Cold Steel Recon 1


----------



## rwik123 (Oct 10, 2011)

waved Emerson CQC-7


----------



## fast65 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm not gonna lie though, I do carry a multi tool kit with me, I took a picture of it for everyone:


----------



## Tigger (Oct 10, 2011)

My Leatherman Wave lives in my backpack that I take to work, I don't wear on my belt or anything though.


----------



## emt1231 (Oct 10, 2011)

benchmade ritter mini grip knife


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 10, 2011)

Someone should seriously do a study looking at a potential correlation between the amount of crap on EMS providers belts and in their pockets (along with the size of the knives, etc) and the size of external genitalia.  I'm betting it would be an inverse relationship with regards to the men and a positive relationship for the women.


----------



## Nerd13 (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a neat little Gerber paraframe that I bought for camping. I've thought about taking it to work but never really saw the need. If my trauma sheers can't do it then I probably don't need to be trying to fix/cut/deal with it in the first place. It would probably only get used to open stubborn packages anyway. I'd actually be more worried about psych patients snatching it off of me...


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Someone should seriously do a study looking at a potential correlation between the amount of crap on EMS providers belts and in their pockets (along with the size of the knives, etc) and the size of external genitalia.  I'm betting it would be an inverse relationship with regards to the men and a positive relationship for the women.



Is this the way I'll finally get my boob job?  I should just get more stuff on my belt?  That's cheaper, and less anesthetic risk!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 10, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Is this the way I'll finally get my boob job?  I should just get more stuff on my belt?  That's cheaper, and less anesthetic risk!



Two things:
1. I cannot adequately assess your potential need for a boob job based on information currently available. 
2. I wasn't referring to boobs when I mentioned female external genitalia.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Two things:
> 1. I cannot adequately assess your potential need for a boob job based on information currently available.
> 2. I wasn't referring to boobs when I mentioned female external genitalia.





Typed, deleted, and retyped, but I can think of nothing to say that should be said.  Suffice it to say, thanks for the laugh this evening.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Oct 10, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> Typed, deleted, and retyped, but I can think of nothing to say that should be said.  Suffice it to say, thanks for the laugh this evening.



Not a problem.  If it's something that shouldn't be said publicly, there's always PM. LOL


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 10, 2011)

*Again...*





In the field with the Guard, a Victorinox officer knife (with saw, nail scissors) plus a small brand name Visegrip pliers with wire cutter; my geologist's pick close by. 7 inch Tetrasnips in my kit.


----------



## JsonAre (Oct 10, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> waved Emerson CQC-7



 Must have cost you a pretty penny.


----------



## abckidsmom (Oct 10, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> In the field with the Guard, a Victorinox officer knife (with saw, nail scissors) plus a small brand name Visegrip pliers with wire cutter; my geologist's pick close by. 7 inch Tetrasnips in my kit.



I always thought you might have been there for the cave paintings.  Now I'm starting to feel certain.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 11, 2011)

*abckidsmom*

(yeah, me and firetender).


----------

